# brp verse xray



## markmylo (Feb 5, 2006)

In reading some of the past threds and owning both cars and have raced both cars i personaly like the brp better .I find that the xray needs to be tweeked after every race like the servo this is the part that drove me crazy because you had to use a small servo and then you had to fit the servo saver once you hit the wall the end point on the servo is out so you were forever trying to line it up could never get the car to go strate .Brp we can use any size servo big advantage. I beet the xray in the corners all the time .Set up is the other ishue i have with xray batterys down the one side only ,motor adjustment,changing wheels and hubs and the biggest paine was trying to line up the dog bones to the wheel hub and then you have to screw a small screw into the dog bone to hold the wheel in place and the wheels are always comming off on the track you have to ca them to the hub and if you use a mod motor it would strip the dog plastic dog bone and the only way to fix all these problems is to spend a ton more money hop ups to get the car to run right.This is what made me swich to brp is that brp sc18v2 out of the box hands down better than the xray way faster and about $75.00 cheeper the xray does not even come with a motor .I race xrays every week im a B or C main driver so im ok and have raced my brp now for 12 weeks this sesond and have not DNF once in any heat race or main i have not broke a part the only problem i have had is with tires trying to find the rigth set up purple backs and orange fronts work best.This is 2wheel against 4 wheel and makes for some great raceing especialy against hard core xray guys when i beat them start to wine but then again if i had $500.00 into my car and just got beat buy an out of the box 2 wheel drive car i would be mad to .Bud your car is the best in my books and its just my opinion but the xray is crap to many small parts,to much prep time and brakes way to easy . BRp all the way.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank You !!!!! 
Side note the Xray is better than the Micro RS4 :freak:


----------



## midget_man1387 (Jan 17, 2006)

agreed 100%. I had an XRay with CF chassis kit, Beast Raptor V2, and Futaba ESC(well i still have it but I don't run it), and I prefer the BRP hands down.

I've only run the BRP on the track for a few laps and it is by far the best car I've ever driven.

I even prefer it over my "$1000" mini-t lol


----------

